# A few prayer needed



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Yesterday I lost two dear friends under terrible circumstances. Please say a prayer for Andre and Dennis and their families. They gave their lives for our country. 

God Bless, 

Shooter


----------



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

Prayers Sent.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent for them and the families !!!

Prayers sent for you too Shooter!!
GOD BLESS


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Shooter, very sorry to hear this. Our prayers to the Families of Andre and Dennis. May they Rest in Peace.


----------



## texdeb (Aug 9, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to both of these families.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to the families and you too!


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

god bless them


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

Please be with the families and friends of Andre and Dennis, who gave all for their country. Be especially with Shooter. Let your Spirit give him comfort and strength for his daily needs. Let him rely on you for every need. Let him get close to you and get to know you better through your son Jesus.

Father, be with all of our troops near and far. Increase their strength and their faith daily. Hold them in the palm of your hand and reward their dedication.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Shooter said:


> Yesterday I lost two dear friends under terrible circumstances. Please say a prayer for Andre and Dennis and their families. They gave their lives for our country.
> 
> God Bless,
> 
> Shooter


So sorry to hear. Prayers up from me and CajunBob for their family and yours.


----------

